# resin epoxy tables



## leonSafi (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello guys ,
I am thinking of starting a new project with olive wood resin tables,
and i was wondering is it possible to use the wood with moisture content above 18% since the wood is going to be fully covered with epoxy ?


----------



## Joker9 (Jan 23, 2021)

18% Is kind of hi to seal a piece of wood. I suspect it may cause the moisture to affect the epoxy. I'd wait to 8-9%


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 23, 2021)

That number is high. 12% typical is acceptable moisture content for furniture- 6-8% moisture content is more ideal.


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2021)

Laith, I have locked this thread down for now. Please read our rules then go to the Intro section and make a post telling us a bit about yourself. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

